

Why “Just Store the App Data on Dropbox” won’t work for RSS readers - 2arrs2ells
http://inessential.com/2011/10/25/why_just_store_the_app_data_on_dropbo

======
2arrs2ells
It almost sounds like RSS feed sync needs to be a "common good."

It's _rivalrous_ \- as more people sync feeds, the cost of providing the
service increases (servers, bandwidth, etc)

And (to a lesser extent) it's _non-excludable_ \- Feed sync is only useful if
many/all apps can use it. And to get many/all apps to use it, it needs to be
free.

